# redacted -- irrelevant



## BSD-Kitsune (Feb 23, 2015)

Redacted


----------



## Beeblebrox (Feb 23, 2015)

I'll assume you already ran a full hardware stress-test on a hand-me-down before placing it in service? Other ideas:

Change the network cable
Connect through a different network hub/hub port
Do you have a spare PCI NIC? Try any other (even if it's old) and observe results.
If you have a Linux or any other live CD, boot that and see if you get the same result. If you do, it's a hardware problem.


----------



## ColdfireMC (Feb 24, 2015)

TeamBlackFox said:


> I've an older Dell GX520 I was given for free due to decomission of the aforementioned system. I'm trying to get FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE i386 to run on it (Only has 1GB RAM, I don't want to run amd64 on it thus). The install goes through without a hitch, but problems start after that. Shortly after boot, the bge0 interface stops responding to pings, won't resolve etc.
> 
> I've set the inet address to 192.168.1.8, as my gateway uses the 192.168.1.0/24 subnet in the rc.conf like so:
> 
> ...



Why don't run amd64 in a amd64 capable machine? If you won't run i386 only software, amd64 version  will perform slightly faster.


Get a pci/pcie nic and check what happens under the same network conditions. use another OS, try what happens under Windows or Linux distros.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Feb 24, 2015)

ColdfireMC said:


> Get a pci/pcie nic and check what happens under the same network conditions. use another OS, try what happens under Windows or Linux distros.


I think I said that 

I've stated this over and over on the forums: Any time you get a second-hand machine or even a component, run full hardware diagnostic and stress-test. There's no way around it. This is what I use. It's a bit outdated now, so there might be better alternatives out there.

Do you have one or know how to create a multi-boot USB stick with Grub as bootloader? This allows you to boot ISO files straight off the USB via Grub's loopback and without messing with burning CD's.


----------



## diizzy (Feb 24, 2015)

Update BIOS, disable any (if available) Intel AMT/remote services if available in BIOS. As odd as it may sound it can actually help. I doubt the network card is broken, you're probably running into some edge case unfortunately.
//Danne


----------



## ColdfireMC (Feb 24, 2015)

Beeblebrox said:


> I've stated this over and over on the forums: *Any time you get a second-hand machine or even a component, run full hardware diagnostic and stress-test.* There's no way around it. This is what I use. It's a bit outdated now, so there might be better alternatives out there.
> 
> Do you have one or know how to create a multi-boot USB stick with Grub as bootloader? This allows you to boot ISO files straight off the USB via Grub's loopback and without messing with burning CD's.





Beeblebrox said:


> I think I said that



I have added that to the post only to avoid that someone find it "Off topic".





Beeblebrox said:


> I've stated this over and over on the forums: *Any time you get a second-hand machine or even a component, run full hardware diagnostic and stress-test.* There's no way around it. This is what I use. It's a bit outdated now, so there might be better alternatives out there.
> 
> Do you have one or know how to create a multi-boot USB stick with Grub as bootloader? This allows you to boot ISO files straight off the USB via Grub's loopback and without messing with burning CD's.



Specially when we are talking about that not-so-old hardware! Computers from 2003-2008 are almost all dying because a poor termal design. Those 9XX Intel boards tend to have overheating related problems near CPU and power stages (like toasted board, bad soldering or broken pads, deformed pcb). The worst thing is that those motherboards die slowly and in a way that is not easy to detect. I remember when I has a i945 motherboard, it suffered with the crazy heat of a Pentium D. It lost its form at the point that video card can't always connect well(after 4 years of use), so random and unjustified kpanics and BSOD happened and I was really confused. With time, deformation comes evident, and I fixed it (There was no money to get a spare) putting paper balls near the board screws(Forcing board D: ), and with that it worked another 4 years, until 2013.

You may also check RJ45 connector status. With some ab-use pins lost its form and connection comes false or intermittent.


----------

